# looking for specific powered colors



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

When I've looked for powdered food colors for chocolate, they seem out ragously priced (about 20.00 per oz.) AND are different from what I've seen J. Torres use on his chocolate show.

He's buying them in fairly large jars (maybe 6 to 8 oz.). On the jar it says something like "cake and candy" on the top, like that's the brand. Anyone familar with this brand?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

$20 per ounce?!?!? How about $2/ounce? I don't know if this is the same brand, but Lorann Oils carries powdered colors for chocolate. On their website they have two sections: one for individual customers and one for manufacturers. They sell the stuff online for individuals at $40 for 16 oz. and for manufacturers, you have to request a catalog. I had their catalog, but lost it so I can't look up the price for you to see if it's cheaper; if you don't need the colors right away, look into it as it might save you a few bucks. Anyhow, this is the link to one of the colors in the individual consumer section.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Lotus. I'm not sure............it still is more then I'd like to pay out of my pocket and not exactly what he had. Have you shopped around at all the decorators sites? I don't have the time until next week, but if I ever do locate cheaper it I'll post the source.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Wendy:

I emailed Jacques off his site and asked him (or whoever responds to his email) and they replied:

I checked and they do sell powdered colors for chocolate at $3.55 for 3 grams. Don't know if they wholesale.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Cool! 
Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

This is probably really old news to you but have you tried http://www.maidofscandinavia.com/ ? I got some beautiful pearlescent powders for my wedding cake from their site and they didn't seem overly expensive.


----------

